# Scythe for my Reaper



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I finished up the Scythe I was making for my Reaper costume. I'll use it for my graveyard reaper prop next year (This year I will be the Reaper). 

The handle is 1" PVC I bent using a heat gun. We the did a couple layers of papier mache to give it a wood like texture. The blade was cut from a 1" poplar board, and sanded it down to give the blade an edge.

DSCF2310 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF2311 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

way cool !!!! very realistic But i dont think reapers wear shark pant's do they???lol

Roxy you nedd to start laying out his clothes again!!! tee hehe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> way cool !!!! very realistic But i dont think reapers wear shark pant's do they???lol
> 
> Roxy you nedd to start laying out his clothes again!!! tee hehe


LOL, the Reaper can wear whatever he likes when he's relaxing at home. The robes have to go into the laundry once in awhile.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job. 

How did you get the PVC to hold its shape once you heated it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew those shark comfy pants would get a comment


To give everyone an idea of the size of the scythe, Spooky1 is a shade over 6 feet in height.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That is one big scythe. Very nice work.
I love the shark pants; I keep thinking of the theme from "Jaws" now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> Great job.
> 
> How did you get the PVC to hold its shape once you heated it?


Spooky1 will correct me if I'm wrong (since I didn't see the heat gun in action), but I think he just laid it on a flat surface (our back patio) against a curved board to cool after bending it. He held it in place while it was cooling.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy is correct. I just held the heated pvc against a curved board (out on the patio) to get the curve and then held it until it cooled. 

This was a fun prop to make. It gave me an excuse to get a heat gun and a belt sander.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very realistic looking.

Holy cow, a 6' live reaper, that get the attention of a few tots
Have fun and have a great halloween!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Spooky. I had a real one for years that I gave back to my dad ( it was his dad's) and you really got the looks down (sans the handles which dont look cool anyway). Hip tip on cooling PVC after bending with a heat gun, wipe it down or wrap in a wet towel or paper towel, it'll harden up super fast to where it will hold its shape on its own.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Spooky1 ... very well done. I was gonna suggest the same thing DC said about the wet paper towels.


----------

